# Need quote on tumbling two bottles



## LC (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a Casper's whiskey as well and a blob top soda I am contemplating on having cleaned and I would like estimates from those of you on the forum who tumble bottles as to what the cost of tumbling would be  . I have no idea what is a reasonable or customary fee on these types of bottles are . I got a quote from a Gentleman on the forum the other day . He made mention of covering embossing on first cutting which impressed me quite a bit . The embossing on the Casper's is not real bold , so that would cut down on losing some of the embossing , I would like that feature during the cleaning done as well . The Casper's measures twelve inches tall by a little over three and a quarter inches in diameter . I am adding a pic of it . I do not have a pic of the soda , but it is a standard size soda with quite a bit of stain . I would like two separate quotes on what it would cost to have the Casper's and the soda cleaned . Send PM along with what state you are in so I can also get an idea as to what shipping charges would be  . Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd recommend an honest person from North Carolina who tumbles glass also. []I don't know how many of those there are or how much they charge.


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for your imput Eric , have not heard but from one person so far .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2014)

That looks like the 4 cities. Even if it's not I'd go for quality before price, it's worth at least a couple hundred as is.If I had to guess, a ballpark should be about $30-40. It's a tall bugger and there may be less people able to handle that.That's just a wild guess though, I've only had 2 done and that was some time ago.


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2014)

Its pretty good size Eric , stands twelve inches tall and is a little over three and a quarter inches in diameter . I think that the quarts are all pretty well that size though , or at least the various quart whiskies I have are. And yes , it is the four cities . I also have a North Carolina cobalt Caspers , it doesn't need a thing . It a beauty as for condition , adding a pic of it below .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't remember, were the 4 cities made by honest people too?[]


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2014)

No , it did not have that embossed on the four cities .


----------

